#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion

## Tanushree.dtu

Hey Aspiring  FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of DTU Delhi, I am here to help you get all your queries for DTU Delhi 2012 admisssion.
Let me start with  a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1941

*Total campus area:* 163.9 Acres

*Ranking*: Amongst top 15 Colleges in India, One of the top NIT's India.

*Fee structure for various courses:
*
Payable at time of admission: INR 27,500
*DTU Delhi Placements 2012*


DCE holds the record for the highest placement ever in an engineering college with a student being offered Rs.40 Lakhs package!!!

*Avg*: 5.3 Lakhs
*Max*: 40 Lakhs
*Min*: 2.64 lakhs

*Campus Facility*

*Campus*: This section of the website lists some very useful information about Delhi Technological University. Ranging from its history to the present time, a picture gallery of the campus to the directions for reaching DTU, it highlights every important aspect of the institution.
Please go through the various sub-links of the About DTU navigator on your left for indepth information about Delhi Technological University(Formerly Delhi College of Engineering).

*Central library*: Libraries are backbone of any civilized society and heart of any academic institution. Thus the library at Delhi College of Engineering also acquires a prominent place among the students and faculty. Situated in a three storied centrally air-conditioned Building spread over an area of 5000 square meters, it is a central place for academic and research activities. The library has a well equipped conference hall with the seating capacity of 150 for academic discussions and reading rooms for 300 users. The Library has a very rich collection of relevant books and journals. The total collection of the library is more than 107136 in main library, 41054 in General Books bank, 9057 in SCP Book Bank and 2681 received through donation.
The library services at Delhi College of Engineering are provided to students, staff & faculty members for updating their knowledge and supporting the research and teaching / learning activities.

These services are provided through the central library and departmental libraries. Keeping in view the fast changes in technology, the knowledge base of the library is updated regularly by way of adding new literature in the form of text books, reference books, reports, proceedings, abstracts & indexes, encyclopedias, data books, standards (National & International) Journals & database on CD-ROM. Apart from adding the new literature, the basic literature is also procured for the new programmes along with current one. Some new section and services are also being started to make the library services of ISO 9001 standard.
*
Hostel*: DCE has 9 Boys and 3 Girls hostels in the campus that can accomodate around 1100 boys and 250 girls. 

Now its time for your queries!!!




















  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements,  branches Discussion

----------


## monkey_123

I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
I am from Delhi.
Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at DTU?
If yes, will it be in the first list or later?
If not, are there any chances in NSIT for CS or ECE?

----------


## osank

At this score you can get any of these branches at both DTU or NSIT that too in the first list or max. second list
SO,BE HAPPY and BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## adityamahajan123

i am getting around 180 marks in aieee 2012...
i am from delhi..
can i get admission in dtu or nsit? 
which branch i can get??
can i get civil????
or can i get civil in nit kurukshetra??

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

i am getting around 180 marks in aieee 2012...<br>i am from delhi..<br>can i get admission in dtu or nsit?&nbsp;<br>which branch i can get??<br>can i get civil????<br>or can i get civil in nit kurukshetra??<br><br>

----------


## osank

> i am getting around 180 marks in aieee 2012...
> i am from delhi..
> can i get admission in dtu or nsit? 
> which branch i can get??
> can i get civil????
> or can i get civil in nit kurukshetra??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------
> 
> i am getting around 180 marks in aieee 2012...<br>i am from delhi..<br>can i get admission in dtu or nsit?&nbsp;<br>which branch i can get??<br>can i get civil????<br>or can i get civil in nit kurukshetra??<br><br>


according to last year cutoffs, you can get branches like mathematics and computing,chemical,engineering 
physics,environment,biotech,automotive(may or mayn't be) at dtu and mpae,biotech at nsit...
SO,BEST OF LUCK!!!!
Chances for CIVIL are bleak.

----------


## don.kool

i'm getting 191 in AIEEE 2012, if some possible bonus marks are added i'll get around 200. i'm from delhi, by any chance can i get into DTU, NSIT in civil or any other branch.

please mention the rounds i'l possibly be getting the branches in

Ressonance institute place my rank between 8000-9000 and some other rank predictors place it betn 10000-12000

----------


## osank

> i'm getting 191 in AIEEE 2012, if some possible bonus marks are added i'll get around 200. i'm from delhi, by any chance can i get into DTU, NSIT in civil or any other branch.
> 
> please mention the rounds i'l possibly be getting the branches in
> 
> Ressonance institute place my rank between 8000-9000 and some other rank predictors place it betn 10000-12000


at rank-8000-10000,you can get branches like mech,eee.ee
at rank-10000-12000,you can get IT,civil,software,automotive,pie,engineering physics at DTU and IT,MPAE,ICE at NSIT..
SO,BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## don.kool

> at rank-8000-10000,you can get branches like mech,eee.ee
> at rank-10000-12000,you can get IT,civil,software,automotive,pie,engineering physics at DTU and IT,MPAE,ICE at NSIT..
> SO,BEST OF LUCK!!!!


any idea which round of councling i'll be getting the seat. take my rank between 10000-12000 (hoping fr the best, priparing for the worst  :P:  ) and prefered branches civil, software, IT, 
and then automotive, engeneering physics, 
at respective institutes.

dont know much about automotive, engeneering physics.,ICE are they good branches.

and i must mention these threads are really helpful. helps in planing future steps. thanks a lot  :):

----------


## adityamahajan123

kk...thanx a lot...bt my score is nt exactly 180..it is 176..bt ya it can be 181..so can i still expect mathematics and computing in dtu??

----------


## osank

> kk...thanx a lot...bt my score is nt exactly 180..it is 176..bt ya it can be 181..so can i still expect mathematics and computing in dtu??


HOPEFULLY!!! 
One of my friends get mce at score of 178 but after internal sliding

----------


## osank

> any idea which round of councling i'll be getting the seat. take my rank between 10000-12000 (hoping fr the best, priparing for the worst  ) and prefered branches civil, software, IT, 
> and then automotive, engeneering physics, 
> at respective institutes.
> 
> dont know much about automotive, engeneering physics.,ICE are they good branches.
> 
> and i must mention these threads are really helpful. helps in planing future steps. thanks a lot


you can get  IT if your rank<11000 in the fifth or sixth round
for civil and software your rank should be<13500...SO,at 12000 rank you can get these in the fourth round of counselling......
automotive is really a good branch(nice future scope)....One of my friends preffered it over nit kurukshetra mech...also not many colleges offer engineering in this branch...
SO,if you dont get it,civil or software,then go for automotive,,YOU WILL SURELY GET AUTOMOTIVE
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## don.kool

thanks a bunch  :):  i'l opt  for automotive then. i was really tensed. 
till which round of councling should i w8

----------


## osank

> thanks a bunch  i'l opt  for automotive then. I was really tensed. 
> Till which round of councling should i w8


wait till the FIFTH round of counselling

----------


## PARAS ASATI

I am getting 260+ in aieee 2012 what should i opt dtu or nit surathkal or iiit hyderabad FOR COMPUTER SCIENCE 
as i am from mp

----------


## rajas

i am a delhi general and scoring 195~200 marks.
can i get cse or any other top branch in dtu/ncit/pec/thapar?

----------


## osank

> i am a delhi general and scoring 195~200 marks.



can i get cse or any other top branch in dtu/ncit/pec/thapar?
AT score of 195 your expected AIR -10000 to 13000
SO,you can get software,civil,automotive,pie,mce,ep,environment at DTU and mpae,ice at NSIT....no chances for top branches at PEC.......but you can get any branch at THAPAR
SO,BEST OF LUCK!!!





---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

[MENTION=96660]rajas[/MENTION] 
AT this score your expected AIR- 10000 to 13000
so,at this AIR you can get civil,software,automotive,pie,ep,mce,ene at DTU and mpae,ice at NSIT......no chances for top branches at PEC
You can get any branch at  THAPAR
SO,BEST OF LUCK!!

----------


## rajas

thanks. btw how is thapar university?

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> thanks. btw how is thapar university?


[MENTION=96660]rajas[/MENTION] thapar is a very good college

----------


## osank

> thanks. btw how is thapar university?


NO doubt THAPAR is a good college but DTU and NSIT are far ahead and fees at thapar is nearly 3 times as compared to DTU or NSIT

----------


## rajas

ok thnx 
but which should i chose not so good branch at dtu or cs at thapar

----------


## osank

> ok thnx 
> but which should i chose not so good branch at dtu or cs at thapar


IF YOU WANT to study cs only ,then go for thapar.....but if can study any branch then go for software or automotive at DTU,these two branches are really nice and perhaps software will have nicer placements than cs at thapar

----------


## soubhik.saha

hey folks
me frm dtu...let me clarify
evry1 wid rnk around 20k will get a seat bt da thing iz u hav 2 wait wait n wait!!

----------


## amarnath dixit

i am gettin 220 in aieee 2012 can i  get engineering physics in dtu..........within first four rounds

----------


## osank

> i am gettin 220 in aieee 2012 can i  get engineering physics in dtu..........within first four rounds


already answered you...

----------


## mtech_apply

my gate2012 rank is 380 
cat-gn ppr-cse

is there any chance to get admsn in m.tech?? plz help thnx  :):

----------


## rutvijp

i am getting 240 marks in AIEEE 2012 in which branches may i get admission.... @DTU....

----------


## osank

> i am getting 240 marks in AIEEE 2012 in which branches may i get admission.... @DTU....


for all the good and average branches at DTU you need  AIR<5000(out-side delhi )......
so just wait for the results of aieee and then after that i can tell you the branches you can get at DTU

----------


## Rish99

I am getting 252 marks in AIEEE 2012. With a bonus question included, I might go upto 256. I am an outside Delhi candidate and I belong to general category. Is it possible for me to get Computer Science Engineering(CSE) in DCE or NSIT?

----------


## osank

> I am getting 252 marks in AIEEE 2012. With a bonus question included, I might go upto 256. I am an outside Delhi candidate and I belong to general category. Is it possible for me to get Computer Science Engineering(CSE) in DCE or NSIT?


considering the last year cutoffs you require AIR-2500 for COE at DCE and AIR -3000 for NSIT...SO JUST wait for the results and you yourself will get to know whether  you will get it or not..
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

I m going to appear for Aieee on 26th may..
I m aspiring for CS in Nsit or Dtu..
Can u kindly inform me about minimum marks required??
I belong to SC category..

----------


## Rish99

> considering the last year cutoffs you require AIR-2500 for COE at DCE and AIR -3000 for NSIT...SO JUST wait for the results and you yourself will get to know whether  you will get it or not..
> BEST OF LUCK!!!


Hi Osank, thank you for replying. The cutoff rank that you mentioned, i.e. 2500 for COE in DCE and 3000 for NSIT, which round's cutoff rank is that? 
I have no intentions of waiting till the spot round. I can wait till the third round maximum. Can you gimme the approximate cutoff rank for third round? And if possible, the first and the second round too.   :):

----------


## faadopriya

I am giving AIEEE 2012 online on Saturday 19th May. I timed myself for AIEEE 2012 offline and got 206 marks. Another post puts my rank from 5000 - 10000, I think 

I can get more than 220 in actual exam which puts my rank at < 5000. Can I get CSE or ECE in DTU? If not what rank/marks should I aim for?

I Live in Delhi, does that make a difference? Gen category BTW.

Thanks!

----------


## osank

> I am giving AIEEE 2012 online on Saturday 19th May. I timed myself for AIEEE 2012 offline and got 206 marks. Another post puts my rank from 5000 - 10000, I think 
> 
> I can get more than 220 in actual exam which puts my rank at < 5000. Can I get CSE or ECE in DTU? If not what rank/marks should I aim for?
> 
> I Live in Delhi, does that make a difference? Gen category BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


you live in delhi but from you have done your schooling??
Let me correct you at 220 marks your AIR-7000 to 10000

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------




> Hi Osank, thank you for replying. The cutoff rank that you mentioned, i.e. 2500 for COE in DCE and 3000 for NSIT, which round's cutoff rank is that? 
> I have no intentions of waiting till the spot round. I can wait till the third round maximum. Can you gimme the approximate cutoff rank for third round? And if possible, the first and the second round too.


These cuttoffs are of fifth round
for third round cuttoffs rank will be close to AIR-1500 for both DCE and NSIT

----------


## Rish99

> These cuttoffs are of fifth round
> for third round cuttoffs rank will be close to AIR-1500 for both DCE and NSIT


I see. At 256, I am expecting a rank between AIR 3000-5000, so I guess there is no chance of getting there with that. I'll try for NIT Allahabad. Anyway, thanks a lot for the help   :):

----------


## faadopriya

> you live in delhi but from you have done your schooling??
> Let me correct you at 220 marks your AIR-7000 to 10000


I have done schooling from Delhi. KV Shalimar Bagh.

----------


## osank

> I see. At 256, I am expecting a rank between AIR 3000-5000, so I guess there is no chance of getting there with that. I'll try for NIT Allahabad. Anyway, thanks a lot for the help


always welcome buddy!!!

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




> always welcome buddy!!!


you require AIR-6500 for COE and AIR-7500 for ECE at DTU...
so,to be on the safer side try to score 235-250 marks

----------


## supertracer12

which is a better place to enjoy your college life....NSIT or DTU....enjoyment here means playin games on LAN..raat bhar Table Tennis.... nice girls to atleast look at...prticipation in fests,dance music and other competetions....!!!

----------


## faadopriya

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] Was that for me?

Anyways, let me rephrase my question: I live in Delhi. Did my schooling in Delhi. (KV Shalimar Bagh). General category. How much marks(and/or rank) out of 360 (for marks, obviously) do I need to get into ECE and CSE respectively in DTU (if you can tell about NSIT that too)?

Thanks!

----------


## osank

> @osank   Was that for me?
> 
> Anyways, let me rephrase my question: I live in Delhi. Did my schooling in Delhi. (KV Shalimar Bagh). General category. How much marks(and/or rank) out of 360 (for marks, obviously) do I need to get into ECE and CSE respectively in DTU (if you can tell about NSIT that too)?
> 
> Thanks!


you require AIR-6500 for COE and AIR-7500 for ECE at DTU...
so,to be on the safer side try to score 235 marks for ECE and 250 marks for CSE
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## faadopriya

Thanks a lot! And is it same for NSIT? Which would you say is better? DTU or NSIT?

----------


## osank

> Thanks a lot! And is it same for NSIT? Which would you say is better? DTU or NSIT?


for NSIT you require AIR-4500 for COE and AIR-7000 for ECE.....

----------


## redsaphire

I am getting around 170-176 
i am general !
me and my parents are worried that will i get any good college in delhi??
preferably GOVT. college 
THANKS!!

----------


## osank

> I am getting around 170-176 
> i am general !
> me and my parents are worried that will i get any good college in delhi??
> preferably GOVT. college 
> THANKS!!


Wait for the results ,i can tell you after that whether you will get any govt college in delhi or not

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please tell will I get civil/ mechanical/ electrical in DTU ? What is placement scope of these trades in DTU ?

----------


## osank

> Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please tell will I get civil/ mechanical/ electrical in DTU ? What is placement scope of these trades in DTU ?


WHAT state and category???

----------


## vibhor48

sir i gave my aieee on 12th and expecting something in the range 175-190,though its a low score but do i stand a chance of getting dtu/nsit(if yes which branch and which round),i am a delhi general category student,please help me sir as i am really confused.
I also had to ask which other colleges should i look out for?reply asap please

----------


## shriya19

hello, m frm delhi n m xpcting 120-130 in aieee....can i get any branch in DTU?

----------


## Rish99

Hello, I have a very stupid doubt which has been giving me the creeps for quite some time now. I read the eligibility criteria for DTU 2012 Admissions, and one of those is:

"A candidate must additionally have passed English as a subject of study of the Senior SchoolCertificate Examination Level (Core or Elective)."

Source: http://www.admissions.dce.edu/b-tech...ility-criteria

My school is affiliated to CBSE, and I have "Functional English" as a subject, not Core or Elective. 
Am I not eligible for DTU and NSIT? 

Please reply asap, I am very confused and irritated because of this eligibility criteria. I really can't believe how stupid this is. -__-

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION]-Even my school make us do functional english and 2-3 friends of mine are already studying in nsit/dtu,they didnt had a problem with eligibility,so i dont think it is a problem.

----------


## abhi_badbrain

I am from Genaral Category and belongs to punjab

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... I am from general category and belongs from punjab... plz reply asap...

----------


## osank

> Hi... I am from general category and belongs from punjab... plz reply asap...


YOU NEED atleast 4500 rank to get civil at dtu,3500 for electrical,2500 for mech......at score of 220 your expected AIR-8000 TO 10000.....so no chances for these branches but you can get automotive engineering at a rank of about 8000

----------


## google

I am getting 250 in aieee 2012.I am from outside delhi general category .What are my chances of getting mainstreams in dtu/nsit?

----------


## osank

> I am getting 250 in aieee 2012.I am from outside delhi general category .What are my chances of getting mainstreams in dtu/nsit?


wait for the results ,only then i can tell you as ......for cse,mech,ece you need AIR<2500
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## laxman2012

i am Xii to candidate i have scored 189 marks in AIEEE  can i get seat in NIT DELHI

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

what is the cut-off marks in NIT Delhi  for  the open category candidate

----------


## osank

> i am Xii to candidate i have scored 189 marks in AIEEE  can i get seat in NIT DELHI
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> what is the cut-off marks in NIT Delhi  for  the open category candidate


FOR any seat at NIT-D , AIR<10000 (for outside delhi candidate).....at 189 your expected AIR-13000 to 16000 ....so chances are really less...just wait for the results...
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## osank

DTU's last year official cutoffs

http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document..._YEAR_2011.pdf

DTU counselling schedule for 2012
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document...OUNSELLING.pdf

----------


## shibkh

Hello,
         My sister gave aieee on 26th. Shes expecting 140-150 . Non delhi, SC category?
Can she get branches like EEE,CSE at DTU by 3rd round .
Also please suggest about NSIT CSE or ECE.

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

which one is better dtu or nsit

----------


## amarnath dixit

can any one please say me how is engineering physics branch in dtu.......is it a better option to opt when u may get mechanical in nit warangal

----------


## osank

> Hello,
>          My sister gave aieee on 26th. Shes expecting 140-150 . Non delhi, SC category?
> Can she get branches like EEE,CSE at DTU by 3rd round .
> Also please suggest about NSIT CSE or ECE.


Well,looking the last year cutoffs she can get EEE at DTU ....CSE is looking difficult to get
It totally depends on individual's interest which branch is good and which is average...
placement wise NSIT CSE >NSIT ECE

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




> can any one please say me how is engineering physics branch in dtu.......is it a better option to opt when u may get mechanical in nit warangal


If you are getting mech at NIT-W don't even think of engineering physics...........NIT-W = DTU but  MECH>>>ep

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




> which one is better dtu or nsit


Both are equally good....join in which you are getting a better branch....if you are getting same branch in both then join the college which is closer to your home

----------


## vibhor48

sir if i get a choice btw Polymer Science & Chemical Technology(PCT),Engg. Physics (EP) and Environment Engg.(ENE) in dtu,which one to choose,i am not towards any particular branch and can take admission in any any one of them if given a choice,also sir do these branches have scope in india

----------


## shibkh

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]  Will she wont get even NSIT (CSE) by 3rd round?
Also which is better NSIT(CSE) vs DTU(EEE). Any one of these branches will do.

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> sir if i get a choice btw Polymer Science & Chemical Technology(PCT),Engg. Physics (EP) and Environment Engg.(ENE) in dtu,which one to choose,i am not towards any particular branch and can take admission in any any one of them if given a choice,also sir do these branches have scope in india


[MENTION=101371]vibhor48[/MENTION] you should choose the branch according to your inclinations & not based on anybody else's judgement

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> @osank    Will she wont get even NSIT (CSE) by 3rd round?
> Also which is better NSIT(CSE) vs DTU(EEE). Any one of these branches will do.


@shibk getting admission in CSE is somewhat difficult at this score.

both the colleges are equally good so you can go for any branch according to your own interest .

For CSE you need to be passionate about coding programs or developing softwares

For ECE you need to be passionate about circuit designing & all 

so please take your call

All the best

----------


## shibkh

[MENTION=78634]Trisha.IIITH[/MENTION]  What's your take about software engg.(SE) in DTU ? Will she get it at 150 marks in Outside Delhi SC category? She's passionate about computers. And what is the actual difference between CSE and SE and what about the placements in SE?

----------


## osank

> @osank    Will she wont get even NSIT (CSE) by 3rd round?
> Also which is better NSIT(CSE) vs DTU(EEE). Any one of these branches will do.


last year closing rank for NSIT coe (non delhi sc category) was approx 53000 
last year at 150 marks AIR<50000...so if everything goes on like the last year then she may get NSIT COE BUT IN THE FIFTH ROUND
NSIT COE>DTU EEE

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

whats the councelling procedure for dtu or nsit. do we need to register somewhere

----------


## osank

> whats the councelling procedure for dtu or nsit. do we need to register somewhere


yes for dtu you have to register here
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/
for NSIT
http://nsit.nic.in/
REGISTRATION FOR DTU WILL START FROM 7th JUNE and FOR NSIT in JUNE (date still not declared)

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

thanks for replying but one more question .can we register only after making payment through bank challan

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

thanks for replying but one more question .can we register only after making payment through bank challan

----------


## amarnath dixit

> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> 
> If you are getting mech at NIT-W don't even think of engineering physics...........NIT-W = DTU but  MECH>>>ep
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Both are equally good....join in which you are getting a better branch....if you are getting same branch in both then join the college which is closer to your home


but i m more interested in studyin pure science and havin a carrier of research..........how is engineering physics branch.....faculty....scope in future.n....
 is it comparable to engineering physics branch in iit's

----------


## osank

> but i m more interested in studyin pure science and havin a carrier of research..........how is engineering physics branch.....faculty....scope in future.n....
>  is it comparable to engineering physics branch in iit's


IF it is about your interest then go with EP............heard from someone that average package for EP at DTU is approx 6.5 lpa which i think is quite nice.......i won't say EP at DTU is comparable to that of IITs but it is comparable to NITs like NIT CALICUT........Biggest advantage is that EP is not offered by many colleges,only nit-c,dtu,some IITs offer B.Tech in ep WHICH MEANS that there are not many who have done their engineering in EP which will increase the demand of EP in the future

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

i got cs in vit and also expect to get dtu or nsit.so what should i do vit or dtu

----------


## amarnath dixit

> IF it is about your interest then go with EP............heard from someone that average package for EP at DTU is approx 6.5 lpa which i think is quite nice.......i won't say EP at DTU is comparable to that of IITs but it is comparable to NITs like NIT CALICUT........Biggest advantage is that EP is not offered by many colleges,only nit-c,dtu,some IITs offer B.Tech in ep WHICH MEANS that there are not many who have done their engineering in EP which will increase the demand of EP in the future


............hey i think this year(2012) was first batcht come out.........coz it started in 2009......n r u sure that average package is 6.5....... n which would be better dce or nit-c.....plz rply soon........

----------


## soubhik.saha

> i got cs in vit and also expect to get dtu or nsit.so what should i do vit or dtu


definitely dtu man...!!

----------


## osank

> i got cs in vit and also expect to get dtu or nsit.so what should i do vit or dtu


Go with DTU as DTU>>>VIT

----------


## somesh140

go for dtu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  bcoz DTU>NSIT>>>>>>vit
nsit is also equally good but does not provide many options for the branch. but nsit provides modern engineering courses different from the conventional ones like mechanical,civil,electrical.
well if u love too much of idli and dosa then u noe what to chooose.  :O:

----------


## Archit002

I am getting 224 marks in aieee 2012 can i get DTU or NSIT. I belong to Delhi general category

----------


## osank

> I am getting 224 marks in aieee 2012 can i get DTU or NSIT. I belong to Delhi general category


considering the last year cutoffs ,you can get any branch at DTU and any branch at NSIT (except COE)
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## Archit002

Actually this year exam was conducted in online mode in Delhi so students got more time to prepare  so i am expecting more no. of students in top ranks in aieee from delhi. I want to pursue Mechanical engg. from dtu. Are you sure that i will still get it?

----------


## osank

> Actually this year exam was conducted in online mode in Delhi so students got more time to prepare  so i am expecting more no. of students in top ranks in aieee from delhi. I want to pursue Mechanical engg. from dtu. Are you sure that i will still get it?


It doesn't matter that they got more time to prepare........it depends on an individual how was his performance on the exam day.................BUDDY you have to wait for the results .........MECH AT DTU closed at approx 8500(210 marks) last year,so i think you should get it 

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## ketansharma

Since I gave online exam I don't have an exact idea of how much I am going to score but after examining my responses that they've put up..my score will be around 240-250...I wish to pursue mechanical from DTU..or ECE at NSIT...wht can I expect???

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




> Since I gave online exam I don't have an exact idea of how much I am going to score but after examining my responses that they've put up..my score will be around 240-250...I wish to pursue mechanical from DTU..or ECE at NSIT...wht can I expect???


P.S. I'm a general category candidate from Delhi

----------


## osank

> Since I gave online exam I don't have an exact idea of how much I am going to score but after examining my responses that they've put up..my score will be around 240-250...I wish to pursue mechanical from DTU..or ECE at NSIT...wht can I expect???


Last year mech at DTU closed at AIR-8500(approx.) means 210 marks and ECE at NSIT closed at AIR-7000(approx.) means 220 mrks ...........so if you score 240 then you will have high chances for getting any of your desired branch.......
BEST OF LUCK!!

----------


## ketansharma

> Since I gave online exam I don't have an exact idea of how much I am going to score but after examining my responses that they've put up..my score will be around 240-250...I wish to pursue mechanical from DTU..or ECE at NSIT...wht can I expect???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm a general category candidate from Delhi



P.P.S. Almost everyone who gave online exam seems to have scored above 240...so definitely cutoffs are going to shoot an all time high  :(: (

----------


## osank

> P.P.S. Almost everyone who gave online exam seems to have scored above 240...so definitely cutoffs are going to shoot an all time high (


Buddy since no one has the solutions of online exam papers they are expecting a very high score......but there will number of negative answers.......so buddy just chill.........in my opinion cutoffs will remain the same or there will be an increase of atmost 5%
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## Archit002

> P.P.S. Almost everyone who gave online exam seems to have scored above 240...so definitely cutoffs are going to shoot an all time high (


Yes I also think that the cutoffs are going to be much higher than last year considering the difficulty level of the paper and the fact that the students who opted for online exam got more time to study. Everyone is expecting marks in the range of 240-260. So we have no other option but to wait for the results and see what happens.

----------


## osank

> Yes I also think that the cutoffs are going to be much higher than last year considering the difficulty level of the paper and the fact that the students who opted for online exam got more time to study. Everyone is expecting marks in the range of 240-260. So we have no other option but to wait for the results and see what happens.


YES most of the students are expecting 240-260 but actually many of them will not get such a high score...some of my FRIENDS who were expecting about 250 marks are now expecting about 190-210 after going through their paper again and discussing with each other................

RIGHTLY said ....wait for the results!!!

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!!!!!

----------


## Rish99

> @Rish99 -Even my school make us do functional english and 2-3 friends of mine are already studying in nsit/dtu,they didnt had a problem with eligibility,so i dont think it is a problem.


Thank you, that is a relief. ^_^





> yes for dtu you have to register here
> http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/
> for NSIT
> http://nsit.nic.in/
> REGISTRATION FOR DTU WILL START FROM 7th JUNE and FOR NSIT in JUNE (date still not declared)


You said 7th June, but I still can't register on DTU's admission website. When I try to click on "new registration" option, nothing happens. Is it a fault on my side? Or have the registrations for DTU been delayed or something like that?

----------


## osank

> Thank you, that is a relief. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said 7th June, but I still can't register on DTU's admission website. When I try to click on "new registration" option, nothing happens. Is it a fault on my side? Or have the registrations for DTU been delayed or something like that?


yes REGISTRATIONS for DTU has been delayed due to delay in results of AIEEE-2012
SEE THIS
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document...duleNotice.pdf

----------


## ketansharma

Does anyone have an idea as to when the results of AIEEE 2012 shall be announced..I read somewhere that they shall be announced on 9th June..i.e. today..but I don't think so since CBSE has made no confirmation....

----------


## osank

> Does anyone have an idea as to when the results of AIEEE 2012 shall be announced..I read somewhere that they shall be announced on 9th June..i.e. today..but I don't think so since CBSE has made no confirmation....


YES no official confirmation yet.............so just wait and wait.....

----------


## rishav bardhan

i managed a rank of 11k(general category) and 14k(open category)
what can i get in DTU..??
will i manage anything in 1st counselling..??
pls reply asap..

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

ohh..by the way..im from delhi itself..

----------


## osank

> i managed a rank of 11k(general category) and 14k(open category)
> what can i get in DTU..??
> will i manage anything in 1st counselling..??
> pls reply asap..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> ohh..by the way..im from delhi itself..


AT AIR-14000 you can get automotive,production and industrial engineering,mce,ep,ene,pct,bio-tech,pct ( according to last year cutoffs)

----------


## kritika batra

i have got around 13,000 rank in aieee . what r my chances of getting comp. sc in dtu, nit or nsit( state rank 1300 around)

----------


## Rish99

> yes REGISTRATIONS for DTU has been delayed due to delay in results of AIEEE-2012
> SEE THIS
> http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document...duleNotice.pdf


I see, thank you.

BTW, I managed a rank of 2599(open category), and 2299(general category). I am an outside delhi general candidate. Are there any chances of me getting CSE at DTU or NSIT?

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

I got my AIR 54,417..
I m a delhi sc student..
Can i get Coe in DTU??
If yes...then by which round???

----------


## google

Got AIR 4128...I am from general category Himachal.Should I fill nsit or dtu forms?I want cse,ece mech or eee..What are the best colleges for me?

----------


## gr8shivam

I got 26k overall rank & 2k state rank. I'm from delhi.

Can I get admission in DTU?

----------


## vicky199489

can i get dtu cs with
marks-237
air overall-5510
state rank-624
in which round will i get cs in dtu

----------


## Archit002

I've got AIR 5251 and state rank 594.
I'm from delhi general category. Will i get mechanical in DTU?

----------


## supertracer12

i got 14670 all india rank in aieee...and 11970 gen category rank in aieee 2012...1160 delhi rank...which is the branch i can get in dtu...and at this rank where can i get cse in best of colleges....???

----------


## rajat.thenuia

I GOT AN AIR 4101...GEN CAT RANK 3585..MY DELHI RANK IS 461..MY FAMILY BUSINESS IS RELATED TO CIVIL ENGINEERING... i want to take electronics..actlly m cmfortable with any branch..but evry1 sggests me not to take civil at dis very good rank....what shud i do...my family business is doing great...so ther's parental and family pressure also...???

----------


## mkhanna

what r chances for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MECH, EEE in DTU.

----------


## yash goel

All India Rank --15680
State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429


which streams can i expect at dtu and nsit??

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> i have got around 13,000 rank in aieee . what r my chances of getting comp. sc in dtu, nit or nsit( state rank 1300 around)


[MENTION=106144]kritika batra[/MENTION] geeting CSE seems quite challenging any ways all the best

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




> All India Rank --15680
> State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429
> 
> 
> which streams can i expect at dtu and nsit??


@* yash goel* you can get automotive,production and industrial engineering,mce,ep,ene,pct,bio-tech,pct as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




> what r chances for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MECH, EEE in DTU.


[MENTION=112698]mkhanna[/MENTION] you can get Mechanical & EEE as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




> i got 14670 all india rank in aieee...and 11970 gen category rank in aieee 2012...1160 delhi rank...which is the branch i can get in dtu...and at this rank where can i get cse in best of colleges....???


[MENTION=31187]super[/MENTION]tracer  you can get automotive,production and industrial engineering,mce,ep,ene,pct,bio-tech,pct as per last years cutoff

----------


## vicky199489

surely bro..go for it....its a very gud branch at dtu...

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




> I've got AIR 5251 and state rank 594.
> I'm from delhi general category. Will i get mechanical in DTU?


surely u will mechanical bro.....go for it.....its a very gud branch

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 AM ----------




> can i get dtu cs with
> marks-237
> air overall-5510
> state rank-624
> in which round will i get cs in dtu



plz replyyy anyone............

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




> I GOT AN AIR 4101...GEN CAT RANK 3585..MY DELHI RANK IS 461..MY FAMILY BUSINESS IS RELATED TO CIVIL ENGINEERING... i want to take electronics..actlly m cmfortable with any branch..but evry1 sggests me not to take civil at dis very good rank....what shud i do...my family business is doing great...so ther's parental and family pressure also...???



go for civil...if u r interested in it.....its a good branch

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

I got my AIR 54,417..
I m a delhi sc student..
Can i get Coe in DTU??
If yes...then by which round???


Yo!!!
Is anybody out here!!
Kindly reply ASAP!!!!!

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> I got my AIR 54,417..
> I m a delhi sc student..
> Can i get Coe in DTU??
> If yes...then by which round???
> 
> 
> Yo!!!
> Is anybody out here!!
> Kindly reply ASAP!!!!!


@*VipulSingh aka Blunt* as per last years cutoff you have a fair chance

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

AIR                 -15105
CATE.. AIR     -12320
STATE ramk   -1521
CATE. STATE -1325

which branch can i get in dtu or nsit.please reply!!!.i am from delhi general category

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

[MENTION=75051]simmi.joshi.1990[/MENTION] : thanx..
                                        N by which round???

----------


## komal.bhoria

m getting btech mathematics and computing engg (mce), wat is its placement records n future 4 such a course...

----------


## osank

> AIR                 -15105
> CATE.. AIR     -12320
> STATE ramk   -1521
> CATE. STATE -1325
> 
> which branch can i get in dtu or nsit.please reply!!!.i am from delhi general category


yOU can get ICE,MPAE AT NSIT and PIE,AUTOMOTIVE,MCE,PCT,ENE,EP,BIO-TECH at DTU

----------


## vicky199489

i got  air 5510 this year...i m from delhi.......will i get cs in dtu till round 5
my delhi rank is 624 ...isnt this too high this year...compared to air 5510....wont it affect chance of getting cs there........plz reply

one more question
pilani electronics n instrumentation or dtu cs....m from delhi

----------


## yash goel

how is Automotive ,PIE and mathematics and computing(MCE) in dtu in terms of faculty, placements and future prospects???

All India Rank --15680
State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429

----------


## osank

> how is Automotive ,PIE and mathematics and computing(MCE) in dtu in terms of faculty, placements and future prospects???
> 
> All India Rank --15680
> State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429


At this rank try for ICE at NSIT...........ICE will be better than all the three branches mentioned by you ..................ICE>AUTOMOTIVE>MPAE(NSIT)>MCE>PIE

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




> i got  air 5510 this year...i m from delhi.......will i get cs in dtu till round 5
> my delhi rank is 624 ...isnt this too high this year...compared to air 5510....wont it affect chance of getting cs there........plz reply
> 
> one more question
> pilani electronics n instrumentation or dtu cs....m from delhi


YES you will get cs by fifth round.....don't worry about that
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## a17101993

I got air 7667 in aieee 2012
I can get cse,ece and eee at nit rourkela 
and dont know about nsit and dtu
I am from delhi

Branch prefrence 
Cse
Ece
eee/mce

confused plzzzz help

----------


## supertracer12

at an AIR of 14670 can i get civil in dtu by last round...??
category-gen
delhi rank 1100

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> I got air 7667 in aieee 2012
> I can get cse,ece and eee at nit rourkela 
> and dont know about nsit and dtu
> I am from delhi
> 
> Branch prefrence 
> Cse
> Ece
> eee/mce
> ...


@*a17101993* I Believe you should can get both of them by the 4th round as per last years cutoff.

Both NSIT and DTU are superb colleges, even better than most of the NITs in INDIA

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




> at an AIR of 14670 can i get civil in dtu by last round...??
> category-gen
> delhi rank 1100


[MENTION=31187]super[/MENTION]tracer i dont think so.

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

please give me an idea about avg salary for ICE,MPAE [NSIT] and automotive and PIC [DTU]

----------


## yash goel

> At this rank try for ICE at NSIT...........ICE will be better than all the three branches mentioned by you ..................ICE>AUTOMOTIVE>MPAE(NSIT)>MCE>PIE


thanks osank for ur useful advice...
my first preference is ICE at nsit but it looks difficult as last year ICE closed at AIR: 16565 with state rank(delhi) around: 1490

but mine All India Rank --15680 State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429

HOPING FOR THE BEST..!!

----------


## Archit002

How do i register for Btech admission in DTU and NSIT?

----------


## osank

> How do i register for Btech admission in DTU and NSIT?


REGISTER HERE FOR DTU ( Registration will start from 13 June)
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/
For NSIT REGISTER HERE
http://nsit.nic.in/

----------


## a17101993

thanks for help...
last year dtu cut off for cse was 7042 and for ece 7961
but since state rank are higher this time
 that indicates no. of applicants for same seat are higher compared to last year  
and in nsit ece whose cut off was 7400 (approx)

they are very close to my rank (air 7667) 
 admission to them may not be possible(fingers crossed hoping for best)
So should i wait till 4th or 5th round of dtu and nsit or go with nit rourkela coz I can get nit rourkela in 3rd round of aieee counselling ???

----------


## mkhanna

IPU CET 2012 results r out.

Can anybody tell whether the rank displayed is overall rank or they  make separate merit lists for Delhi & Outside Delhi candidates. It is confusing.

At around 210 rank what an Outside Delhi can expect.

----------


## gagubansal

My friend AIR 5300 and 4600 in General Category and state rank of 600 and 580 in general category. What are his chances of getting computer science at DTU?

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

My friend is from Delhi. His AIR is 5300. What will he get?

----------


## parthChopra

hey! I got an AIEEE rank of 13,528. I'm from Delhi, General Category. 
1>>
Actually after ECE,EEE,COE, Mech,EE I'm interested more in Engineering Physics than the other branches as I feel it is quite broad spectrum n will help me get on the path of a great research career.
What's your take on this?
2>>
Please advise, is it as good as the other established branches in DTU ( e.g. automotive,software,IT,production,polymer,ENE,civil) ?
I'm worried that the quality of my co-students may be very low due to 49.5% reservation & even in general category my rank is very near the OPENING rank for EP.

3>>
I have the option for DTU Engg Physics, NSIT instrumentation & BITS hyderabad/goa MSc(chem/bio) + BE(EEE/instru/Mech) 5 yr program too < for BITS zero reservation,only merit, very high student quality>.
What would be a better option among these?

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> My friend AIR 5300 and 4600 in General Category and state rank of 600 and 580 in general category. What are his chances of getting computer science at DTU?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> My friend is from Delhi. His AIR is 5300. What will he get?


I believe he should definitely get DTU because of his state rank

----------


## Archit002

I am very confused if should choose mechanical or ECE at DTU.

Actually I like the topics of mechanical engineering especially robotics but I am not interested in the work which mechanical engineers do but I have also heard that DTU is a brand name for mechanical engineering.
On the other hand I am not very interested in studying electronics but I am very fond of electronic gedgets and want to know they work.

It would be very helpful if you could guide me in choosing a branch.

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

vit cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed

----------


## vishal.tomer

i belong to general category nd i hv got air 1027 in aieee.... i m  interested in cs, ece and mech...pls tell me which college i shall  choose among dtu and nsit and bits(mech..score-318)
pls tell me order of preference

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> I am very confused if should choose mechanical or ECE at DTU.
> 
> Actually I like the topics of mechanical engineering especially robotics but I am not interested in the work which mechanical engineers do but I have also heard that DTU is a brand name for mechanical engineering.
> On the other hand I am not very interested in studying electronics but I am very fond of electronic gedgets and want to know they work.
> 
> It would be very helpful if you could guide me in choosing a branch.


@*Archit002* by ur post u seem more inclined towards EC and hey u can work and learn more about robotics in ECE but I would suggest that u think more clearly about it and take ur call

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




> i belong to general category nd i hv got air 1027 in aieee.... i m  interested in cs, ece and mech...pls tell me which college i shall  choose among dtu and nsit and bits(mech..score-318)
> pls tell me order of preference


@ vishal.tomer BITS Pilani>NSIT>DTU>BITS other campus

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> hey! I got an AIEEE rank of 13,528. I'm from Delhi, General Category. 
> 1>>
> Actually after ECE,EEE,COE, Mech,EE I'm interested more in Engineering Physics than the other branches as I feel it is quite broad spectrum n will help me get on the path of a great research career.
> What's your take on this?
> 2>>
> Please advise, is it as good as the other established branches in DTU ( e.g. automotive,software,IT,production,polymer,ENE,civil) ?
> I'm worried that the quality of my co-students may be very low due to 49.5% reservation & even in general category my rank is very near the OPENING rank for EP.
> 
> 3>>
> ...


[MENTION=99466]parthChopra[/MENTION] first of all I would like to clarify that the quality of students is very good in DTU irrespective of their branch, reservation is there doesn't mean that the quality of students would be low.

As far as my suggestion for you is concerned I believe you should go for Instrumentation in NSIT it will give u max exposure

So all the best  :):

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

vit cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> vit cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed


@*kumarsinhaaman* see there is no chance in DTU or NSIT CSE branch but u can get PIE , Automotive Engineering etc @DTU as far as VIT is concerned they conduct VITEEE for admission process.

----------


## Rish99

Hello, I have AIR 2599 in AIEEE, and I am an outside delhi general candidate. Well, I read the counselling schedule for NSIT and DTU, and I'm a little confused now. I only want CSE, and I'm pretty sure I won't get it in NSIT or DTU in first round. But I'm sure I'll get a seat in both NSIT and DTU in some branch in first round. Now, according to the counselling procedure, even if I don't want that branch, do I still have to go to NSIT and DTU campus for first round counselling? Can I not put it on upgradation online from my house? And do I have to go there for every round of counselling? I live in Bhopal, and coming to Delhi everytime for counselling is very difficult for me. So please temme asap, I need to book tickets. I tried to call their helpline, but it is coming out of reach since yesterday. I really am tired of their poor service. 

And is branch upgradation after 1st year allowed? I mean, if I take up some branch other than CSE (which I want), will they upgrade me to CSE after 1st year if I perform well?

Please reply asap.

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION]  I believe monika has answered your  query so all the best... :):

----------


## Rish99

> @Rish99   I believe monika has answered your  query so all the best...


Yes. Thanks.  :):

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

I live in Dilshad Garden, Delhi..
What are my chances of getting hostel at DTU??
Kindly reply asap..

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> I live in Dilshad Garden, Delhi..
> What are my chances of getting hostel at DTU??
> Kindly reply asap..


@*VipulSingh aka Blunt* 

The hostels facility is provided under following guidelines

Hostel accommodation is limited and will be allotted to full- time bonafide students of DTU. However, the applicants should satisfy the following eligibility criteria for hostel allotment.

a) For fresh students the first preference for hostel accommodation will be given to Outside Delhi Category students.

b) If seats are available, the second preference for hostel accommodation will be given to those from outside Delhi but studied in Delhi provided they produce certificate for their stay in hostels during Senior Secondary schooling.

c) The third preference will be given to Delhi Category students residing more than 25 km. from DTU campus.

d) For senior students, apart from above mentioned criteria, hostel accommodation will be provided to the students having no back log & back papers.

e) All applicants belonging to PH category shall be provided hostel accommodation if they apply for it.

f) Foreign / NRIs students will be treated as Outside Delhi Category students.

----------


## dsouza.kumar

Hey , 
I Got AIR-32097 and i Belong to SC category .
I got category rank-626 . 

iam an outside delhi candidate .
According to last year's cutoff im getting my desired branch .
please tell me , what are the chances of getting either CIVIL , MECHANICAL or ELECTRICAL engineering this year.

thank you  :):

----------


## 2coolbob

Which one is better placement wise Automotive vs Software vs Engg Phy ??

----------


## Ishan Mahendra

I have been allotted  Mechanical Engineering at IIT Indore. With my rank of 7100 I may get Mechanical at DTU also. Which would be a better choice, IIT Indore or DTU especially for Mechanical.

----------


## a17101993

I can get DTU mechanical and CSE at nit rourkela....
If u Think DTU mechanical is better plz let me know little about mechanical which would help me to choose DTU mechanical... 
Plz reply soon counselling of aieee has started don't have much time

----------


## osank

> I can get DTU mechanical and CSE at nit rourkela....
> If u Think DTU mechanical is better plz let me know little about mechanical which would help me to choose DTU mechanical... 
> Plz reply soon counselling of aieee has started don't have much time


SEE if your more interested in CSE then go for it.......but mech at  DTU is a better option of the two...............see yourself what is mech all about
http://www.dce.edu/web/Sections/Departments/me.php

----------


## devansh1994

I have got 10700 AIR and i belong to general category. Do you think i will be able to get IT in DTU ?!?!
Overall state rank in 1108.
Please reply.

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> I have got 10700 AIR and i belong to general category. Do you think i will be able to get IT in DTU ?!?!
> Overall state rank in 1108.
> Please reply.


[MENTION=114687]devansh1994[/MENTION] yes I believe you should definitely get IT in DTU

----------


## dsouza.kumar

Please reply  :(:

----------


## nitiarora

> Hey , 
> I Got AIR-32097 and i Belong to SC category .
> I got category rank-626 . 
> 
> iam an outside delhi candidate .
> According to last year's cutoff im getting my desired branch .
> please tell me , what are the chances of getting either CIVIL , MECHANICAL or ELECTRICAL engineering this year.
> 
> thank you


@*dsouza.kumar* I Believe you have a fair chance of getting any of these three branches.

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




> I can get DTU mechanical and CSE at nit rourkela....
> If u Think DTU mechanical is better plz let me know little about mechanical which would help me to choose DTU mechanical... 
> Plz reply soon counselling of aieee has started don't have much time


both NIT Rourkela and DTU are good I think ur decision should be based solely on your field of interest so I believe after this conversation you can take ur call

All the best  :):

----------


## 2coolbob

Which one is better placement wise Automotive vs Software vs Engg Phy ??
I have interest in all these 3 fields.
Please help me choose..

----------


## devansh1994

Okay. Really helps.
Also, can you suggest which is better ?? IT at DTU or IT at IIT ALLAHABAD ?!?!?!

----------


## akshay.uppal

my air is 5399 
category gen
home-state delhi

accordin to last year i might get all but if some fluctuation occurs i might not get CS in 3rd round so is it wise to go for later rounds????
and what is the process of internal sliding???

----------


## amarnath dixit

can i know more abt engineering  phyiscs branch in DTU......how is  its faculty there ......n does the branch hav any scope in  india?...n  how abt its placments??....i got 7099 all india rank n which branches  posssibly can i get in DTU..............plz rply soon   i m baldy in need of infromation abt engineering physics.......

----------


## Jasmeet Singh

I got Air 18598 in aieee. I am Delhi general candidate. Acc. to last year cutoffs i can get Mathematics and Computing Engg at Dtu. Can anyone plz tell me about the future prospects,faculty and placements of this branch as this branch started last year only. Should i go for Polymer? I also got ip cet rank 1804 and so i can get CSE at Maharaja Agarsen Institute. What should i do? Plz reply ASAP.

----------


## osank

> can i know more abt engineering  phyiscs branch in DTU......how is  its faculty there ......n does the branch hav any scope in  india?...n  how abt its placments??....i got 7099 all india rank n which branches  posssibly can i get in DTU..............plz rply soon   i m baldy in need of infromation abt engineering physics.......


In My opinion better go for some other branch at such a nice rank

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

ice automotive or mpae or cs at nit delhi. air 15105. have no particular interest. please reply

----------


## osank

> ice automotive or mpae or cs at nit delhi. air 15105. have no particular interest. please reply


ICE at NSIT is the best option

----------


## sartaj10

hi! I got AIR 5424 in AIEEE... i am getting all streams at DCE and all streams at NSIT except CSE... I wanted to ask that is ECE at NSIT is better than DCE??? Also... since i didn't take up Computers in 12th... will i face a problem if i choose CSE at DCE(eg. i wont be able to understand?) ... should i take up a course in basic programming languages before joining college??

----------


## vishal.tomer

mnnit cs vs nsit cs

----------


## osank

> mnnit cs vs nsit cs


Go with NSIT COE

----------


## Neelkanth

please tell me if i stand a chance at dtu ee or nsit ice or nsit ece or dtu eee  if i m a delhi general wid a state rank of 1244 and 
 air 12130   :(think):

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> please tell me if i stand a chance at dtu ee or nsit ice or nsit ece or dtu eee  if i m a delhi general wid a state rank of 1244 and 
>  air 12130


@Neelkath u can get ICE in NSIT Delhi and EE at DTU as per last years cutoff

----------


## Neelkanth

> @Neelkath u can get ICE in NSIT Delhi and EE at DTU as per last years cutoff


thank u very much [MENTION=91805]Tanushree.dtu[/MENTION]  for such a quick reply.
please let me know other prospects avilable for me at nsit and dtu.
which on e is the best???

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> thank u very much  @Tanushree.dtu    for such a quick reply.
> please let me know other prospects avilable for me at nsit and dtu.
> which on e is the best???


[MENTION=42626]Neelkanth[/MENTION] NSIT is a better college.

----------


## Neelkanth

isn't electrical engineering at DTU a better prospect???

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

am i assured of nsit ice at an air 12130 and state delhi rank of 1244..
 please reply asap.
i also got 700 rank in ipu-cet.
so wat about usit ece.
which of them is best.
is mpae nsit gud???
so many questions. :(doh):

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> isn't electrical engineering at DTU a better prospect???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> am i assured of nsit ice at an air 12130 and state delhi rank of 1244..
>  please reply asap.
> i also got 700 rank in ipu-cet.
> so wat about usit ece.
> which of them is best.
> ...


 @Neelkanth   I cannot actually nobody but the actual counseling can assure you

To answer ur questions 

Yes you can get ECE at usit at 700 as per last years cutoff

and as far nsit is concerned any branch in nsit is better than any other branch in any college

as far as I know

rest depends on ur personal interest 

any ways all the best.

----------


## osank

> please tell me if i stand a chance at dtu ee or nsit ice or nsit ece or dtu eee  if i m a delhi general wid a state rank of 1244 and 
>  air 12130


Chances for EE,EEE at DTU are only 70%...................for ECE at NSIT- chances are nil BUT surely you will get ICE at NSIT

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




> isn't electrical engineering at DTU a better prospect???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> am i assured of nsit ice at an air 12130 and state delhi rank of 1244..
>  please reply asap.
> i also got 700 rank in ipu-cet.
> so wat about usit ece.
> which of them is best.
> ...


NSIT ICE > NSIT MPAE >USIT (any branch)

----------


## Archit002

I've got 5251 AIR and state rank 594(delhi general category) in AIEEE 2012 and I want to pursue ECE in DTU/DCE but I'm not sure if I will get it in the first round. So should I fill all the choices like environment engineering, engg physics, automative engg etc to get my name on the list?

----------


## 2coolbob

What is the scope of Production n industrial engg..
Should i consider it as last option..
Can u give me placement stat of previous year in this branch..Avg n maxm package..?

----------


## 2coolbob

Which one is better - matematics n computing or engg phy?.
Pls order this-software,automative,engg phy,MCE .

----------


## osank

> Which one is better - matematics n computing or engg phy?.
> Pls order this-software,automative,engg phy,MCE .


1. Software( as it directly comes under CS department and placements for CS this year are really awesome)
2. Automotive ( comes under mechanical department and mechanical at DTU is one of the best in INDIA)
3. PIE ( it also comes under mech department but personally I feel AUTO

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




> Which one is better - matematics n computing or engg phy?.
> Pls order this-software,automative,engg phy,MCE .


1. Software( as it directly comes under CS department and placements for CS this year are really awesome)
2. Automotive ( comes under mechanical department and mechanical at DTU is one of the best in INDIA)
3. PIE ( it also comes under mech department but personally I feel AUTO > PIE)
4. MCE ( started last year at DTU , so can't say much about placements)
5. EP

----------


## osank

> I've got 5251 AIR and state rank 594(delhi general category) in AIEEE 2012 and I want to pursue ECE in DTU/DCE but I'm not sure if I will get it in the first round. So should I fill all the choices like environment engineering, engg physics, automative engg etc to get my name on the list?


Last year the first cutoff list went upto AIR-9200(Approx.)(DELHI GENERAL CATEGORY).............................so no need to fill ep,ene as your choices..........................you will surely get a good branch in the first round itself, may be software

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!

----------


## devansh1994

Hey, i just wanted to ask about the councelling.
If i fill 8 preferences and i am awarded 5th preference in, say, 2nd round, what is the procedure to go for a seat of higher prefernece d?? Or Do i have to stick with the seat allotted to me ??!
Please reply.

----------


## soubhik.saha

> Hey, i just wanted to ask about the councelling.
> If i fill 8 preferences and i am awarded 5th preference in, say, 2nd round, what is the procedure to go for a seat of higher prefernece d?? Or Do i have to stick with the seat allotted to me ??!
> Please reply.


u will automatically b upgraded to higher prefrence if seat iz available....u dont hav 2 do anythin!!

----------


## 2coolbob

> 1. Software( as it directly comes under CS department and placements for CS this year are really awesome)
> 2. Automotive ( comes under mechanical department and mechanical at DTU is one of the best in INDIA)
> 3. PIE ( it also comes under mech department but personally I feel AUTO
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 1. Software( as it directly comes under CS department and placements for CS this year are really awesome)
> 2. Automotive ( comes under mechanical department and mechanical at DTU is one of the best in INDIA)
> ...


Is PIE a good branch? can u give me a rough idea of placement stats of this branch..

----------


## soubhik.saha

> Is PIE a good branch? can u give me a rough idea of placement stats of this branch..


PIE iz gud bt it iz a more specific wid regard 2 mechanical..

----------


## ayush910

Hi,
 I want to know how are the civil engineering placements from dtu.
Also which is better dtu civil or BITS,PIlani  chemical...
Thanks in advance...

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> Hi,
>  I want to know how are the civil engineering placements from dtu.
> Also which is better dtu civil or BITS,PIlani  chemical...
> Thanks in advance...


[MENTION=122900]ayush910[/MENTION] it is always better to go for core branches as per my opinion

----------


## a17101993

I want to know among EEE and Software Engg. which 1 is better in terms of scope and placement (in terms of highest possible salary as SE is new)
Plz reply soon jst 1 Day left ???

----------


## osank

> I want to know among EEE and Software Engg. which 1 is better in terms of scope and placement (in terms of highest possible salary as SE is new)
> Plz reply soon jst 1 Day left ???


See , the first batch of SE is yet to passed out, so there is no placement statistics but placement of SE will be nice and I am sure about that as it directly comes under CS department and everybody knows how good the placements of CS are............................................................

Now it depends totally on your interest , if you are more inclined towards computers then I would recommend you to go for software ( some of my friends with AIR-9000 to 10000 preferred SE over EE,EEE,IT since they love computers but at their rank CS was not possible so they took software leaving even IT)

If you are not that interested in computers , go with EEE 

In my opinion , in terms of scope and placement ( highest salary) , SE is better than EEE.....................................It is purely my opinion

----------


## a17101993

> See , the first batch of SE is yet to passed out, so there is no placement statistics but placement of SE will be nice and I am sure about that as it directly comes under CS department and everybody knows how good the placements of CS are............................................................
> 
> Now it depends totally on your interest , if you are more inclined towards computers then I would recommend you to go for software ( some of my friends with AIR-9000 to 10000 preferred SE over EE,EEE,IT since they love computers but at their rank CS was not possible so they took software leaving even IT)
> 
> If you are not that interested in computers , go with EEE 
> 
> In my opinion , in terms of scope and placement ( highest salary) , SE is better than EEE.....................................It is purely my opinion




Thanks Osank I wanted to go for CSE but at my rank didn't hav hope I think I would go with SE But still waiting for other to reply...
But thanks for your opinion

----------


## Neelkanth

Can anyone please tell me which one is better: nsit ice or iiit delhi cse or iiit delhi ece..
please reply asap.....
place them in preference order..

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

Also can anyone clarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
please help me out ..
hoping for a quick reply....

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> Can anyone please tell me which one is better: nsit ice or iiit delhi cse or iiit delhi ece..
> please reply asap.....
> place them in preference order..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> Also can anyone clarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
> also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
> please help me out ..
> hoping for a quick reply....


@*Neelkanth* any branch in NSIT is better than any other branch is some other college

----------


## osank

> Can anyone please tell me which one is better: nsit ice or iiit delhi cse or iiit delhi ece..
> please reply asap.....
> place them in preference order..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> Also can anyone clarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
> also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
> please help me out ..
> hoping for a quick reply....


Buddy, if you want CSE or ECE  then you can go for IIIT-D as after four years IIIT-D will be among the top colleges in INDIA , it will be at par with DTU ,NSIT,top NITs and top IIITs .............................The reason for this is its great faculty.........................And it is reflected well from its placements of the very first batch (HIGHEST PACKAGE-16.5 lpa and AVERAGE-7 lpa)

So , in my opinion at present

NSIT ICE> IIIT-D(CSE) > IIIT-D(ECE)

But after two or three years 

IIIT-D(CSE)>IIIT-D(ECE)>NSIT ICE

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!

----------


## Neelkanth

> Buddy, if you want CSE or ECE  then you can go for IIIT-D as after four years IIIT-D will be among the top colleges in INDIA , it will be at par with DTU ,NSIT,top NITs and top IIITs .............................The reason for this is its great faculty.........................And it is reflected well from its placements of the very first batch (HIGHEST PACKAGE-16.5 lpa and AVERAGE-7 lpa)
> 
> So , in my opinion at present
>  thank u very much osank for ur valuable opinion..
> if somebody else hv a different perspective or the same one too, please reply..
> NSIT ICE> IIIT-D(CSE) > IIIT-D(ECE)
> 
> But after two or three years 
> 
> ...


thank u [MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] for ur valuable opinion..
i will take that in my mind..
please share ur opinions if anybody else hv ...

----------


## Neelkanth

Can anyone please tell me which one is better: nsit ice or iiit delhi cse or iiit delhi ece..
please reply asap.....
place them in preference order..

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

Also can anyone clarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
please help me out ..
hoping for a quick reply...

Read more: DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion - Page 13 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1yn5ciNrx

----------


## Archit002

Which is better NSIT ICE or MPAE?
Also please tell me something about these branches.

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> Which is better NSIT ICE or MPAE?
> Also please tell me something about these branches.


ICE is better as far as i believe

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

I got AIR 9190 in AIEEE and state rank (delhi region )- 973...... According to last year cuttoff, I would get Electronic and electrical in DTU... plz tell me upto which couselling i would get EE and other courses...I also want to ask 1 thing... I have passed my 12th from Delhi, But my parents home is in Agra, U.P. And I don't have any kind of domicile or something.... I am in the Delhi Kota naaa...Thank in advance

----------


## Neelkanth

please reply to my query asap........ :(sweat):

----------


## osank

> Which is better NSIT ICE or MPAE?
> Also please tell me something about these branches.


Yes ICE is better than MPAE and many other branches

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




> I got AIR 9190 in AIEEE and state rank (delhi region )- 973...... According to last year cuttoff, I would get Electronic and electrical in DTU... plz tell me upto which couselling i would get EE and other courses...I also want to ask 1 thing... I have passed my 12th from Delhi, But my parents home is in Agra, U.P. And I don't have any kind of domicile or something.... I am in the Delhi Kota naaa...Thank in advance


Yes you will be considered under DELHI GENERAL.......................Buddy for EE you have to wait till the last rounds of counselling

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

Can you also tell me what I would get in first round, as the last course that i choosed is Software engineering... And Can anyone tell me what is the corresponding delhi rank in AIEEE last year...

----------


## osank

> Can you also tell me what I would get in first round, as the last course that i choosed is Software engineering... And Can anyone tell me what is the corresponding delhi rank in AIEEE last year...


Last year after first round cutoffs were close to 9800...................that means student with AIR-9800 was offered bio-tech or ENE after first round.................since you have filled upto SE only , so you may not get anything in the first round.................................But you will get software in second or third round

----------


## Neelkanth

osank can u pleaseclarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
please help me out ..
hoping for a quick reply...


Read more: DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion - Page 13 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1yyo7xXYr

----------


## Rish99

Hello. I have AIR 2599 in AIEEE, and I am an outside Delhi general candidate.

I have a few doubts about counselling. Because I don't live in Delhi, I have to go to Delhi for counselling, and I need to go prepared with everything that's needed. Let us say, I get a seat in some branch in DTU in first round (my preferred is CSE, which I don't think I will get in first round or any round perhaps for that matter), then I go to DTU, get my documents verified, and put it on upgradation. Then, let us say, in the second round, I still don't get my preferred branch, and I want to put it on upgradation for further rounds, do I still need to go to DTU for second round? And, will I have to go to DTU for every round of counselling? I mean, I have gotten my documents verified in first round of counselling, can I not put it on upgradation online from second round onwards?

Same question for NSIT. 

Also, please temme, how much fees is to be deposited in the first round? For eg, it is 35000 for AIEEE and 25000 for IIIT Hyderabad.
I searched on their website, but I couldn't find the amount that is to be deposited in the first round. Please gimme links on their website which has information about this. All questions are for both NSIT and DTU.

----------


## osank

> osank can u pleaseclarify wat will be the job prospects after ice..
> also is there any research avenues in ice or some government job in this deprtment...
> please help me out ..
> hoping for a quick reply...
> 
> 
> Read more: DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion - Page 13 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1yyo7xXYr


See what is ICE all about here

http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ice.html

Many of the govt companies like BHEL,GAIL,IOCL recruit students from ICE..........................So buddy don't worry about placements and just grab ICE at NSIT..................................NSIT is just a perfect college for further studies as well like MBA

----------


## osank

> Hello. I have AIR 2599 in AIEEE, and I am an outside Delhi general candidate.
> 
> I have a few doubts about counselling. Because I don't live in Delhi, I have to go to Delhi for counselling, and I need to go prepared with everything that's needed. Let us say, I get a seat in some branch in DTU in first round (my preferred is CSE, which I don't think I will get in first round or any round perhaps for that matter), then I go to DTU, get my documents verified, and put it on upgradation. Then, let us say, in the second round, I still don't get my preferred branch, and I want to put it on upgradation for further rounds, do I still need to go to DTU for second round? And, will I have to go to DTU for every round of counselling? I mean, I have gotten my documents verified in first round of counselling, can I not put it on upgradation online from second round onwards?
> 
> Same question for NSIT. 
> 
> Also, please temme, how much fees is to be deposited in the first round? For eg, it is 35000 for AIEEE and 25000 for IIIT Hyderabad.
> I searched on their website, but I couldn't find the amount that is to be deposited in the first round. Please gimme links on their website which has information about this. All questions are for both NSIT and DTU.


FOR DTU see this

http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document..._PROCEDURE.pdf

FOR NSIT see this

http://nsit.nic.in/Documents2012/adm...14june2012.pdf

----------


## osank

> for dtu see this
> 
> http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/document..._procedure.pdf
> 
> for nsit see this
> http://nsit.nic.in/documents2012/adm...14june2012.pdf


For fee of DTU see this
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document..._ADMISSION.pdf
best of luck!!!!!!!

----------


## Neelkanth

thanks a ton to u my dear mentor..
will stay in touch wid u  for further queries[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]...

----------


## Rish99

> FOR DTU see this
> 
> http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document..._PROCEDURE.pdf
> 
> FOR NSIT see this
> 
> http://nsit.nic.in/Documents2012/adm...14june2012.pdf


So that means, I'll have to visit after every round of counselling, right?

BTW, I have another doubt, the counselling dates for second round of NSIT and DTU are same.
i.e. Declaration of Result = 10th July
     Delhi Region Reporting = 11th July
     Outside Delhi Region Reporting = 12th July
Both have given the same dates on their website. What are we supposed to do?

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> So that means, I'll have to visit after every round of counselling, right?
> 
> BTW, I have another doubt, the counselling dates for second round of NSIT and DTU are same.
> i.e. Declaration of Result = 10th July
>      Delhi Region Reporting = 11th July
>      Outside Delhi Region Reporting = 12th July
> Both have given the same dates on their website. What are we supposed to do?


[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] if you are confident about NSIT then go for it first then DTU

----------


## Rish99

> @Rish99  if you are confident about NSIT then go for it first then DTU


Can I do that? I mean, can I visit both campuses on the same day? Aren't the timings almost similar? I think, it's 11AM for NSIT, and 10AM for DTU. Or can I go there anytime between working hours?

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

Hey i have got AIR 54,067
I belong to SC category..
can anyone tell me by which round i will get CSE in DTU???

plzz reply asap..
 :):

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

> Can I do that? I mean, can I visit both campuses on the same day? Aren't the timings almost similar? I think, it's 11AM for NSIT, and 10AM for DTU. Or can I go there anytime between working hours?


The counselling timig is from 11AM to 5PM... that means you have got plenty of time, so in my opinion first go to DTU as its couselling starts from 10 AM then go to NSIT.. plus DTU has far more seats than NSIT.... and also delhi is well connected by metros...

----------


## osank

> So that means, I'll have to visit after every round of counselling, right?
> 
> BTW, I have another doubt, the counselling dates for second round of NSIT and DTU are same.
> i.e. Declaration of Result = 10th July
>      Delhi Region Reporting = 11th July
>      Outside Delhi Region Reporting = 12th July
> Both have given the same dates on their website. What are we supposed to do?


No ,buddy.............................If you are alloted something in the first round then you have to report at DTU or NSIT with the required documents...................if not alloted in the first round then you have to wait for the second round and see if you get something in the second round ( no need to report at DTU if you are not alloted anything in the first round), ....................................................BUT even after  after third round,you are not alloted anything then you have to physically report to take part in the further rounds of counselling

Regarding upgradation to a branch........................you have to visit the college only once to get admission if you are alloted something in any of the rounds................................Upgradation is done automatically, round by round..............................But if you are happy with your alloted branch , then you have to submit a branch freezing request whose format is given at dtuadmissions.nic.in

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




> thanks a ton to u my dear mentor..
> will stay in touch wid u  for further queries @osank  ...


ALWAYS WELCOME BUDDY!!!!!!!!
I am always there to solve your queries

BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## osank

> The counselling timig is from 11AM to 5PM... that means you have got plenty of time, so in my opinion first go to DTU as its couselling starts from 10 AM then go to NSIT.. plus DTU has far more seats than NSIT.... and also delhi is well connected by metros...


Rightly said buddy!!

----------


## Rish99

> No ,buddy.............................If you are alloted something in the first round then you have to report at DTU or NSIT with the required documents...................if not alloted in the first round then you have to wait for the second round and see if you get something in the second round ( no need to report at DTU if you are not alloted anything in the first round), ....................................................BUT even after  after third round,you are not alloted anything then you have to physically report to take part in the further rounds of counselling
> 
> Regarding upgradation to a branch........................you have to visit the college only once to get admission if you are alloted something in any of the rounds................................Upgradation is done automatically, round by round..............................But if you are happy with your alloted branch , then you have to submit a branch freezing request whose format is given at dtuadmissions.nic.in


Thanks, man. That's what I wanted to know. You've been a great help. Thanks again!  :): 




> The counselling timig is from 11AM to 5PM... that means you have got plenty of time, so in my opinion first go to DTU as its couselling starts from 10 AM then go to NSIT.. plus DTU has far more seats than NSIT.... and also delhi is well connected by metros...


Oh, I see. That's cool. Thanks!  :):

----------


## 2coolbob

Automative @ DTU vs ICE @ NSIT. Please tell which one is better regarding placement and further studies opportunities wise??

----------


## osank

> Automative @ DTU vs ICE @ NSIT. Please tell which one is better regarding placement and further studies opportunities wise??


See. first batch of AUTOMOTIVE is yet to pass out , so no placement statistics are available, but auto comes directly under MECH department which is really a big advantage, so it's placements will be nice...........................On the other hand ICE is a well established branch started in 1989, govt companies like BHEL,GAIL,IOCL etc. recruit the students from this branch and engineering in this branch from one of the top colleges of INDIA is really a nice option you have

For further studies NSIT has an edge over DTU as many NSITians make it to the IIMs and other reputed MBA colleges like FMS,XLRI etc.

Many of my friends preferred AUTO@DTU last year  leaving MECH at many NITs but they are crazy about automobiles ,that's why they take AUTO ..................................So, if you also have craze about AUTOMOBILES and wanted to study about it, you can take it

But if you aren't inclined towards any particular branch then go for ICE

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

Kindly someone reply   :=:   :=:

----------


## Neelkanth

please help me[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] or[MENTION=91805]Tanushree.dtu[/MENTION] or somebudy else..
hv got 26 rank in iiit
so where to take admission, nsit ice or iiit cse or iiit ece??
please reply asap

----------


## Neelkanth

please let me know of one thing else too ..
if i take ice at btech then can i appear for GATE with ece(i found the curriculum to be 70% same) Am i right..
will it be advisable?????

----------


## osank

> please let me know of one thing else too ..
> if i take ice at btech then can i appear for GATE with ece(i found the curriculum to be 70% same) Am i right..
> will it be advisable?????


See,if you want to do M tech in ECE better take IIITD-ECE......................................As I have already told you that IIITD is going to be one of the top colleges in INDIA in the future

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




> Hey i have got AIR 54,067
> I belong to SC category..
> can anyone tell me by which round i will get CSE in DTU???
> 
> plzz reply asap..


You will get it before the college starts,may be in the second or third round...............................So ,buddy just chill and enjoy these days,why worry about the admission ,you will get COE@DTU for sure

BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## ritwik_garg

Hello Tanushree.dtu,
I got 3169(air) in dtu. I am delhi student so I think I will get cs in 2nd round of counselling. I wanted to ask that should I take up my second choice(SE) in the first round itself and leave it open for upgrade or should I not accept the admission in first round and wait for second round.
Please reply, its urgent.

----------


## osank

> Hello Tanushree.dtu,
> I got 3169(air) in dtu. I am delhi student so I think I will get cs in 2nd round of counselling. I wanted to ask that should I take up my second choice(SE) in the first round itself and leave it open for upgrade or should I not accept the admission in first round and wait for second round.
> Please reply, its urgent.


Take SE in the first round and wait for it to upgrade to CSE....................alteast you will have a branch in your hand

----------


## vicky199489

we are supposed to make draft in favour of 'registrar,delhi technological university ' bt i made it mistakenly in the name of 'delhi technological university' 
is it ok...or should i make it again...wont i face problrm on counselling day...as there is only one day for reporting...so dont hv another day..pls asap

----------


## osank

> we are supposed to make draft in favour of 'registrar,delhi technological university ' bt i made it mistakenly in the name of 'delhi technological university' 
> is it ok...or should i make it again...wont i face problrm on counselling day...as there is only one day for reporting...so dont hv another day..pls asap


Buddy , make it again.......................it is necessary to make it in favour of registrar

----------


## Neelkanth

osank jst let me know one more thing..
if i tk ice then wat r myt chances of clearin gece at gate((70%)sm syllabus..
one more complex query....
ice and ece hv these three specialisations common:
VLSI / Micro Electronics.
Digital Electronics
Instrumentation & Controls
if i give GATE in ice then cn i tk admission at iit del in these courses if they come under ece branch there???
please reply asap

----------


## ritwik_garg

> Take SE in the first round and wait for it to upgrade to CSE....................alteast you will have a branch in your hand


Thanks for your fast reply.
I agree but is there anything like the students who have not been selected will get preferential allotment.

----------


## 2coolbob

> See. first batch of AUTOMOTIVE is yet to pass out , so no placement statistics are available, but auto comes directly under MECH department which is really a big advantage, so it's placements will be nice...........................On the other hand ICE is a well established branch started in 1989, govt companies like BHEL,GAIL,IOCL etc. recruit the students from this branch and engineering in this branch from one of the top colleges of INDIA is really a nice option you have
> 
> For further studies NSIT has an edge over DTU as many NSITians make it to the IIMs and other reputed MBA colleges like FMS,XLRI etc.
> 
> Many of my friends preferred AUTO@DTU last year  leaving MECH at many NITs but they are crazy about automobiles ,that's why they take AUTO ..................................So, if you also have craze about AUTOMOBILES and wanted to study about it, you can take it
> 
> But if you aren't inclined towards any particular branch then go for ICE
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!!


Thanks.. N by the way, MPAE @ NSIT vs automative @ DTU. Which one u score more?

----------


## Neelkanth

cn sumbody tell  me one more thing???
does nsit still comes under du??

----------


## Neelkanth

why nobudy is  answering my previous 3 queries?? :(:  :(sweat):  :=(: 
 :=(:

----------


## osank

> Thanks for your fast reply. I agree but is there anything like the students who have not been selected will get preferential allotment.


 Those whose are selected will be preferred first for the upgradation

----------


## osank

> Thanks.. N by the way, MPAE @ NSIT vs automative @ DTU. Which one u score more?


 Read in the newspaper today that MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA, TOYOTA and some other automotive industries experienced a increase of over 20% in June sales...................................I see the present as well as the future of automotive industries really bright......................Since, the automotive at DTU is mainly about automobiles and AUTO comes directly under the MECH dept. of DTU ( one of the best in INDIA), PERSONALLY i feel ,you should go with AUTOMOTIVE@DTU  BEST OF LUCK1!!!

----------


## osank

> osank jst let me know one more thing..
> if i tk ice then wat r myt chances of clearin gece at gate((70%)sm syllabus..
> one more complex query....
> ice and ece hv these three specialisations common:
> VLSI / Micro Electronics.
> Digital Electronics
> Instrumentation & Controls
> if i give GATE in ice then cn i tk admission at iit del in these courses if they come under ece branch there???
> please reply asap


After doing B.tech in ICE ,you can do M.tech in the following courses

M.tech in POWER ELECTRONICS AND DRIVES
M.TECH in EMBEDDED SYSTEMS TECHNOLOGY
M.TECH in BIO-MEDICAL AND INSTRUMENTATION ENGINEERING
M.TECH in COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING ( B.TECH in E&I and ICE)
M.TECH in MULTIMEDIA TECHNOLOGY
M.TECH in ELECTRONICS AND CONTROL ENGINEERING
M.TECH in DATABASE SYSTEMS

Hope it will help!!!

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## vicky199489

whether it is compulsary to produce original aieee score card..as
cbse has not issued it yet ..and cbse will send it by post only by 5th 
july..the date for issue of duplcate score card by hand  is also from 11th july...so
i cant produce my original score card on 4th july(my admtn date in dtu)..bt
i hv the same downloaded from cbse website..would it suffice....ccb
counselling also took the downloaded version.....pls reply asap..its urgent

----------


## osank

> whether it is compulsary to produce original aieee score card..as
> cbse has not issued it yet ..and cbse will send it by post only by 5th 
> july..the date for issue of duplcate score card by hand  is also from 11th july...so
> i cant produce my original score card on 4th july(my admtn date in dtu)..bt
> i hv the same downloaded from cbse website..would it suffice....ccb
> counselling also took the downloaded version.....pls reply asap..its urgent


If this the case ,then yes they can consider the downloaded score card and will give you the time upto which you have to give them the original score card................................Buddy,Which branch you got???

----------


## pranavranjan

i m desperately needing physics study material;;;;;;i m a teacher of physics for iitjee/pmt;;;;;

----------


## vicky199489

hey after seeing this khatrnak first allotment..i got ee (infact i m last to get it at 5510) ..any chance of getting cs at air 5510...or even ece.it luks unlikely to me ..or should i take pilani electronics n instrumentation as back up..

if i dont get cs

can anyone compare dtu ece(if i get) n pilani eee(may be i can get it in second round)....take fee issue also in consideration....4 lakh vs 10 lakh..its imp as i hv to take 6-7 lack loan..dont want to be a  burden on parents

and one more thing..is bits pilani that gud to be paid 10 lacks in comparison of dtu ece or cs(if i get)...plz suggest

----------


## osank

> hey after seeing this khatrnak first allotment..i got ee (infact i m last to get it at 5510) ..any chance of getting cs at air 5510...or even ece.it luks unlikely to me ..or should i take pilani electronics n instrumentation as back up..
> 
> if i dont get cs
> 
> can anyone compare dtu ece(if i get) n pilani eee(may be i can get it in second round)....take fee issue also in consideration....4 lakh vs 10 lakh..its imp as i hv to take 6-7 lack loan..dont want to be a  burden on parents
> 
> and one more thing..is bits pilani that gud to be paid 10 lacks in comparison of dtu ece or cs(if i get)...plz suggest


Congrats!!! See, first list of DTU is always khatrnak but don't worry your rank is really good and many more rounds to go and you should get CS but you have to wait for further rounds...........

If fee issue is not taken in consideration,then

BITS PILANI EEE >DTU EE
but DTU CS> BITS PILANI EEE

but if fee issue is taken under consideration ,then

DTU CS >DTU EE>BITS PILANI EEE

BEST OF LUCK FOR FURTHER ROUNDS!!!

----------


## aakrit

I've got AIEEE AIR-12519 (Delhi -General) State Rank-1281 
I need Automotive Engg at DTU , 
  are there chances of allotment?
Please guide about the future prospects of the stream and branch faculty.
Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??
and by which round I'll be through??
(I've filled all the15 streams,for getting a seat at the earliest with Automotive as first preference)
Thank you

----------


## aakrit

Plese reply at the earliest to the above post. 
[MENTION=128849]aakrit[/MENTION]

----------


## Neelkanth

> Plese reply at the earliest to the above post. 
> @aakrit


hello buddy i too got air:12130 but filled only till civil engg.
u will get biotek,or ene or mce in second round and will get upgraded to automotive for sure till 4th round..
best of luck to u

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




> I've got AIEEE AIR-12519 (Delhi -General) State Rank-1281 
> I need Automotive Engg at DTU , 
>   are there chances of allotment?
> Please guide about the future prospects of the stream and branch faculty.
> Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??
> and by which round I'll be through??
> (I've filled all the15 streams,for getting a seat at the earliest with Automotive as first preference)
> Thank you


wat were ur aieee marks by the way?????????

----------


## aakrit

marks -205
Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------

Please guide about the future prospects of the stream(Automotive Engg) and branch faculty.@DTU

----------


## aakrit

Please guide about the future prospects of the stream(Automotive) and branch faculty @DTU.
 Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??

 Thank you

----------


## Neelkanth

> Please guide about the future prospects of the stream(Automotive) and branch faculty @DTU.
>  Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??
> 
>  Thank you


the first one is more appropriate

----------


## vicky199489

how is dtu ece....how is infra and labs for ece in dtu....is labs are old or they are up to date......and faculty??are they helpful and qualified enough(matlab is there gud no of phds)...can anyone from dtu...clear my doubts..asap

----------


## aakrit

Can someone from DTU guide about the Automotive Engg. stream,faculty and branch services @DTU

Thank you

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

Hello guys, i need a urgent help, I didn,t got any seat in first round, so do I have to go tomorrow to DTU to verify my Documents.....

----------


## osank

> Hello guys, i need a urgent help, I didn,t got any seat in first round, so do I have to go tomorrow to DTU to verify my Documents.....


NO, you don't need to report at DTU ................................

----------


## osank

> Please guide about the future prospects of the stream(Automotive) and branch faculty @DTU.
>  Also There is confusion regarding the Demand draft, at the following link (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu..._ADMISSION.pdf) it's "Registrar, Delhi technological University, Delhi" and at (http://www.dtuadmissions.nic.in/Docu...FUND_RULES.pdf) it's just "Registrar, Delhi technological University" .. so which one's the correct??
> 
>  Thank you


Buddy,automotive industries are experiencing new highs every month........................I read in the newspaper yesterday that M &M , TOYOTA  experiencing a increase of 22% in the June sales...............Also AUTOMOTIVE ENGINEERING directly comes under MECH department ( which has one of the best faculty in INDIA)...................No wonder if students of this branch experience the awesome placements.................So.if you have passion for automobiles then go for it without any second thought..............BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

DRAFT should be in favour of REGISTRAR,DELHI TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY payable at DELHI

----------


## sammy.rockstar

Hey . what is the fee structure for DTU?

what is the annual hostel fee ?
is this 65k the total fee or we have to pay more?

pls reply ASAP.

----------


## 2coolbob

> Read in the newspaper today that MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA, TOYOTA and some other automotive industries experienced a increase of over 20% in June sales...................................I see the present as well as the future of automotive industries really bright......................Since, the automotive at DTU is mainly about automobiles and AUTO comes directly under the MECH dept. of DTU ( one of the best in INDIA), PERSONALLY i feel ,you should go with AUTOMOTIVE@DTU  BEST OF LUCK1!!!


I want to ask 1 last thing, mechanical/COE is better after dropping a year or automative without dropping. i am sure i can get mechanical/COE next year if i do competition based prepration as last 2 yrs i have done only schooling n masti, no padhai at all. So wat wud u suggest me to do continue with automative or wait for next year to get in mechanical/COE. However m sure i will continue my study after B.Tech still i care about placement (dont want to trap myself in studies, if i dont want then)

----------


## osank

> I want to ask 1 last thing, mechanical/COE is better after dropping a year or automative without dropping. i am sure i can get mechanical/COE next year if i do competition based prepration as last 2 yrs i have done only schooling n masti, no padhai at all. So wat wud u suggest me to do continue with automative or wait for next year to get in mechanical/COE. However m sure i will continue my study after B.Tech still i care about placement (dont want to trap myself in studies, if i dont want then)


Dropping an year when you are getting AUTO@DTU, i don't think that's a good idea...........................In my opinion take AUTO and prepare for AIEEE side by side ..........................If you get COE or any other top branch next year , then you can go for it

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




> Hey . what is the fee structure for DTU?
> 
> what is the annual hostel fee ?
> is this 65k the total fee or we have to pay more?
> 
> pls reply ASAP.


See this for the hostel fees
http://hostels.dtu.ac.in/hostel-fees/

65k is the annual fee .....................you have to pay more if you want hostel

----------


## sammy.rockstar

Thanks alot  :): 
that means 65+16,300 = 81,300 P.A .

how many are their in one room for outside delhi candidates?

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] :MAN!!!DIS 1st LIST SHOOK D HELL OUT OF ME!!!FOR CSE, IT WS JST TILL 23K!!!LAST YEAR IT ENDED AT 40K IN 1st LIST!!now i m doubting my admission in CSE..are u sure i will still get CSE at a rank of 54k?????plzz reply brother.. :=:   :=:   :=:   :=:

----------


## sammy.rockstar

hey . 
do the drop outs require Gap certificate?
it is not mentioned anywhere in the list of doccuments.

if yes , what is the format . 
pls reply ASAP.
i have my counselling day after.

----------


## speed lover

sir 
I am getting automobile engineering in DTU and MPAE in NSIT .
so can you plz help me in choosing between these two branch .
 :(:

----------


## osank

> sir  I am getting automobile engineering in DTU and MPAE in NSIT . so can you plz help me in choosing between these two branch .


  Buddy,automotive industries are experiencing new highs every month........................I read in the newspaper yesterday that M &M , TOYOTA experiencing a increase of 22% in the June sales...............Also AUTOMOTIVE ENGINEERING directly comes under MECH department ( which has one of the best faculty in INDIA)...................No wonder if students of this branch experience the awesome placements.................So.if you have passion for automobiles then go for it without any second thought..............BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




> hey . 
> do the drop outs require Gap certificate?
> it is not mentioned anywhere in the list of doccuments.
> 
> if yes , what is the format . 
> pls reply ASAP.
> i have my counselling day after.


Last year there was no gap certificate required...........................So, if it is not mentioned in the list of documents,this year too they will not ask for it

----------


## osank

> @osank   :MAN!!!DIS 1st LIST SHOOK D HELL OUT OF ME!!!FOR CSE, IT WS JST TILL 23K!!!LAST YEAR IT ENDED AT 40K IN 1st LIST!!now i m doubting my admission in CSE..are u sure i will still get CSE at a rank of 54k?????plzz reply brother..


See cutoffs for category seats fluctuates every year, so no one can be so sure about these cutoffs ranks.........................But at 54k you should be hopeful for CSE , you might have to wait for the 4th or 5th round..........................All I can say is BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

Hey buddy haven't you filled the form of NSIT ..................cutoffs for DELHI SC for COE in the first round is 52K......................so you will get NSIT COE in the next round itself

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




> Thanks alot 
> that means 65+16,300 = 81,300 P.A .
> 
> how many are their in one room for outside delhi candidates?


I don't know about all the hostels but there are minimum 3 in one room in three hostels which are TRANSIT,HJB,ARYABHATTA

----------


## devansh1994

I am getting 
DTU IT
NSIT IT
IIIT Allahabad IT


I am a delhi general category candidate.
What should i prefer ?!?
I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
Also, i may get hostel at DTU (dont ask how) .. so thats a factor i guess !
PLEASE HELP.
REALLY TENSED !!

----------


## osank

> I am getting 
> DTU IT
> NSIT IT
> IIIT Allahabad IT
> 
> 
> I am a delhi general category candidate.
> What should i prefer ?!?
> I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
> ...


Since I am from DTU , I can tell you about the placements of DTU for IT branch

1 got 40 lpa
1--->19 lpa
1---->14 lpa
5---->11 lpa
1---->10.5
2----->8.50
1----->8
1---->7
4---->6.5

HIGHEST PACKAGE--  40 lpa

AVERAGE PACKAGE---- 7.5 lpa

Placement wise DTU IT > NSIT IT

Don't know about placements of IIIT-A , so can't comment on it

But in my opinion go for DTU - IT

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

Hey Guy!!! How tough is that to get hostel in DTU. My parents lives outside Delhi and passed my 12th from Delhi. Actually I am taking coaching there for IIT-JEE. And according to the criteria of giving hostel seat, they will prefer first outside Delhi Student then those whoz parents lives outside Delhi but student passed his 12th from Delhi, But they need the certificate for that about I am in hostel during 12th class and blah blah.. So I there chance that I would get hostel there...

----------


## devansh1994

Thanks a lot for this info. I am sure that placement of DTU are GOOD.
But can you also tell me what is the % of placements for IT batch ?!
And how many companies visited the campus for placements on CS and IT ??

Dont you think that there will be a lot of competition for the placement as IT students will have to compete with CS and SE students ?!? 

Here is the placement stats of iiit allahabad 
What do you think ?!?!

*100% student placed.**75% placed in Dream Jobs.**Highest Package: 65 lpa**Average Package: 6.5 lpa**No. of Companies Visited: 65*

----------


## devansh1994

Hey one last thing man.
Irrespective of the placements, do the CS students and IT students get the same opportunities for placements ??!
Thanks a lot for your help.
 :):

----------


## gaurav robot

hello,
my air is 10331(delhi,gen) I am passionate for robotics and also i want to invent things but at this rank i have got big confusion.Acc. to last year's cutoffs i am getting EE at dtu and ICE at nsit.I am in a dilemma.Please help me out as which stream is more better for further studies and which college gives industrial training better.....asap....

----------


## Rish99

Has there been an increase in seats this year for both NSIT and DTU?
I see NSIT had 149 seats in COE last year, this year, it has 184.

----------


## koolkroocer

> Has there been an increase in seats this year for both NSIT and DTU?
> I see NSIT had 149 seats in COE last year, this year, it has 184.


Hi [MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] ,
This year the intake of Computer Engineering (COE) in DTU is  138....

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

Guys, don't you think this years round's cutoff I very different from earlier year, I got AIR 9190 General Delhi.... And I have filled till software and civil engineering... Is there chance of me getting atleast Information Technology.. according to this latest trend...

 :(:  ... please I am really getting upset....

----------


## abhi3.rai

my air is 71202,im getting AE in DTU ,i want to upgrade to MECH Branch . r dr any chances????. the secnd list closing rank was 63k.plz reply.i am delhi sc candidate.

----------


## vicky199489

hey,my air is 5510...m dgen,currently i have dtu eee..will surely get  ece ..dtu cs luks out of reach...in ccb counselling..i hv currently mnit  jaipur..by luking at cut offs,can get vnit cse and nit kurukshetra cse  easily in 4th round....so which is bettr experts ..should i go with dtu  ece..is it gud enough..considering academics at dtu.and is it's  placement comparable to coe at dtu..or should go to mid level nit's like  nagpur,kurukshetra for cse..pls reply asap

----------


## Rish99

Hello, I have AIR 2599, outside delhi general.

Currently, I have NSIT IT, DTU EP and NIT Allahabad CS.
I am interested in computers, and I won't take any other branch other than IT or CS.

So, if I happen to get NSIT CS (as per last year I get it and seats have increased this year), and DTU IT, and NIT Surathkal/Warangal/Trichy CS, what should I take? Would you please rank them? Also, just in case, if I get DTU CS, should I go for it above everything else?

I have heard NSIT is better than DTU for computer branches, but is that really true? A lot of people haven't even heard about NSIT. Is it really that good?

----------


## speed lover

I am getting automotive at dtu and ice at nsit. 
can anyone plz help me in choosing frm these two brnchs . :(:  
plz plz plz help .

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

Hey i need urgent help!!!
The ranks for SCD of COE are same for round 2 and round 3!!!!
 Does this means seats have been filled n rank is closed for furthur rounds????????
 Or ranks will increase in furthur rounds???
 PLZ DO REPLY QUICKLY!!
 I M VERY STRESSED  :=(:   :=(:

----------


## abhi3.rai

@ vipul also for mech branch.(scgnd). second and third round closing rank is 63k.

----------


## Neelkanth

please let me know in which counselling will i be getting nsit ice at an air of 12130

----------


## aakrit

Can anyone from the admin guide about the DTU cutoffs,
MY AIEEE AIR-12518 Category Delhi General ,
I have filled all the streams so as to get an allotment at the earliest.
I need Automotive Engg.(Last year cutoff 16826) ,it's my first preference,
Till the third round the last cutoff  went till 12097(Environmental Engg) ,are there chances in other  rounds??,because its getting nervy with four months of entrances,  results and now counselling,

Most of the people I've met have reserved seats in both NSIT and DTU  (like it was every 8 out of 10 people),so there will be seats in the  end,and NSIT will deduct half of the fees after 20 th JULY  withdrawls,same with DTU they require original documents submission  before 27th July.



Thank You

----------


## koolkroocer

> please let me know in which counselling will i be getting nsit ice at an air of 12130


Hi @Neelkanth ,
you will get it in fourth round (second round of second phase) as per the cutoff details 2011.
All the best

----------


## aakrit

Can anyone from the admin guide about the DTU cutoffs,
 MY AIEEE AIR-12518 Category Delhi General ,
 I have filled all the streams so as to get an allotment at the earliest.
 I need Automotive Engg.(Last year cutoff 16826) ,it's my first preference,
 Till the third round the last cutoff  went till 12097(Environmental  Engg) ,are there chances in other  rounds??,because its getting nervy  with four months of entrances,  results and now counselling,

  Most of the people I've met have reserved seats in both NSIT and DTU   (like it was every 8 out of 10 people),so there will be seats in the   end,and NSIT will deduct half of the fees after 20 th JULY   withdrawls,same with DTU they require original documents submission   before 27th July.



 Thank You

----------


## osank

> Can anyone from the admin guide about the DTU cutoffs,
>  MY AIEEE AIR-12518 Category Delhi General ,
>  I have filled all the streams so as to get an allotment at the earliest.
>  I need Automotive Engg.(Last year cutoff 16826) ,it's my first preference,
>  Till the third round the last cutoff  went till 12097(Environmental  Engg) ,are there chances in other  rounds??,because its getting nervy  with four months of entrances,  results and now counselling,
> 
>   Most of the people I've met have reserved seats in both NSIT and DTU   (like it was every 8 out of 10 people),so there will be seats in the   end,and NSIT will deduct half of the fees after 20 th JULY   withdrawls,same with DTU they require original documents submission   before 27th July.
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy, you will get auto at dtu , don't worry about that ...........................it happens every year that many of them reserve their seats till the last round but yet many more rounds to come and you will get it surely

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!111

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




> I am getting automotive at dtu and ice at nsit. 
> can anyone plz help me in choosing frm these two brnchs . 
> plz plz plz help .


nsit ice is better

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

someone plzzzz replyyyy...
 :=:   :=:   :=:   :=:

----------


## vidhanshi

hi...i got 22990 air in aieee. can i get any branch in dtu 
and also plz tell me about the scope of environmental engg,engg physics from dtu

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

i am from delhi and belong to gen category

----------


## koolkroocer

> hi...i got 22990 air in aieee. can i get any branch in dtu 
> and also plz tell me about the scope of environmental engg,engg physics from dtu
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> i am from delhi and belong to gen category


I'm sorry bt u cant get any branch at dtu , try for the spot round.
all the best.

----------


## Neelkanth

hello friends.. pleaxe answer my all time last question pertaining to admissions:
Wat chance do i stand at nsit MPAE OR ICE IN NEXT COUNSELLIng i.e. on 24th..i've got AIR:12130
Last counselling cutoofs:ICE:9898  MPAE:10300
SO please my dearest of dear fadoo engineer  friends please help me out of this deliemma
please answer as soon as u see this post

----------


## yatinarora1994

fo for bits greater research prospects and better quality nooo reservation obviously

----------


## neha2392

hey em alloted mathematic & computing in dtu...but i dont lyk maths...what shud i do now??
take admission without submitting freezing form?? and what is the procedure for upgradation...plz reply asap !!!!

----------


## osank

> hey em alloted mathematic & computing in dtu...but i dont lyk maths...what shud i do now??
> take admission without submitting freezing form?? and what is the procedure for upgradation...plz reply asap !!!!


Yes, take admission without submitting branch freezing form..............................Upgradation is done automatically based on your preference list that you have provided for the first round and number of vacant seats available in those branches

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




> Hey i need urgent help!!!
> The ranks for SCD of COE are same for round 2 and round 3!!!!
>  Does this means seats have been filled n rank is closed for furthur rounds????????
>  Or ranks will increase in furthur rounds???
>  PLZ DO REPLY QUICKLY!!
>  I M VERY STRESSED


Cutoffs for SCD of COE at NSIT is higher than DTU which means they have preffered DTU over NSIT , which means chances are less that they will vacate their seats for further rounds as well ....................

----------


## Neelkanth

hello friends.. pleaxe answer my all time last question pertaining to admissions:
Wat chance do i stand at nsit MPAE OR ICE IN NEXT COUNSELLIng i.e. on 30th..i've got AIR:12130
Last counselling cutoofs:ICE:11300 MPAE:11886
SO please my dearest of dear fadoo engineer friends please help me out of this deliemma
please answer as soon as u see this post


R

----------


## neha2392

[QUOTE=osank;26829]Yes, take admission without submitting branch freezing form..............................Upgradation is done automatically based on your preference list that you have provided for the first round and number of vacant seats available in those branches

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




thanx....but freezing na dne se upgradation nai hui to fir b mce to rhegi na mri???

----------


## osank

[QUOTE=neha2392;26912]


> Yes, take admission without submitting branch freezing form..............................Upgradation is done automatically based on your preference list that you have provided for the first round and number of vacant seats available in those branches
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx....but freezing na dne se upgradation nai hui to fir b mce to rhegi na mri???


yes, mce tumhari hi rahegi..............

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




> hello friends.. pleaxe answer my all time last question pertaining to admissions:
> Wat chance do i stand at nsit MPAE OR ICE IN NEXT COUNSELLIng i.e. on 30th..i've got AIR:12130
> Last counselling cutoofs:ICE:11300 MPAE:11886
> SO please my dearest of dear fadoo engineer friends please help me out of this deliemma
> please answer as soon as u see this post
> 
> 
> R


I think you will get MPAE by the next round but for ICE I am not that sure
BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## neha2392

[QUOTE=neha2392;26912]


> Yes, take admission without submitting branch freezing form..............................Upgradation is done automatically based on your preference list that you have provided for the first round and number of vacant seats available in those branches
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx....but freezing na dne se upgradation nai hui to fir b mce to rhegi na mri???


mtlb mujhe mce k lie freezing form nahi submit krana hga??
nd do u study in dtu? which brach,year???

----------


## vicky199489

earlier orientation was scheduled to be on 6th august..now a new notification..shows
Registration for newly admitted B. Tech. students will be done on 01-08-2012 and regular classes will start on 02-08-2012. Students can also register on 06-08-2012.
what does it mean..how can be orientation on two days..pls clarify on which day new entrants have to go..1st or 6th...authorities are not replying..and giving timing also

----------


## Neelkanth

please [MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]  and [MENTION=91805]Tanushree.dtu[/MENTION] , help me out. I've got mpae at NSIT at an AIR:12130.
cURRENTLY ALL THE SEATS IN ALL THE BRANCHES Stands housefull.
Wat r my chances for getting upgraded to ICE in my ist sem.
Cutoff of MPAE:12130
iCE:11643

----------


## aakrit

One thing bothers,
NSIT Comp Sci cutoff 2989 ,DTU comp  sci cut off 3169 ,
Previous year also there was the same issue people prefer generally NSIT comp sci over DTU comp sci,that is the reason why last year DTU comp sci DEL Gen crossed over 7000 , also logic says that the state ranks are same ,people apply to different institutes,Ultimately they will be attending only one institute ..
Is there a possibility of further drop ?? also when I was @ DTU for admission ,still there were people who took admission in both institutes,..

I got admission in DTU ENE branch ,my AIEEE AIR 12518 DEL GEN ,
My first preference is AE(Automotive Engg),
AE branch fourth round cutoff -10095 a difference of 2423.
Three more rounds to go,
I need that stream AE.

What are the chances in the further rounds??

----------


## Neelkanth

> please @osank   and @Tanushree.dtu  , help me out. I've got mpae at NSIT at an AIR:12130.
> cURRENTLY ALL THE SEATS IN ALL THE BRANCHES Stands housefull.
> Wat r my chances for getting upgraded to ICE in my ist sem.
> Cutoff of MPAE:12130
> iCE:11643


Please reply my mentors :S:

----------


## osank

> please  @osank    and  @Tanushree.dtu   , help me out. I've got mpae at NSIT at an AIR:12130.
> cURRENTLY ALL THE SEATS IN ALL THE BRANCHES Stands housefull.
> Wat r my chances for getting upgraded to ICE in my ist sem.
> Cutoff of MPAE:12130
> iCE:11643


Buddy, you have really great chances to get ICE at NSIT.................many of them are still holding their seats in NSIT,DTU and top NITs, that's why cutoffs are not increasing much but you should get it in the further rounds ......................just be optimistic

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!

----------


## aakrit

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] 
One thing bothers,
 NSIT Comp Sci cutoff 2989 ,DTU comp  sci cut off 3169 ,
 Previous year also there was the same issue people prefer generally  NSIT comp sci over DTU comp sci,that is the reason why last year DTU  comp sci DEL Gen crossed over 7000 , also logic says that the state  ranks are same ,people apply to different institutes,Ultimately they  will be attending only one institute ..
 Is there a possibility of  further drop ?? also when I was @ DTU for admission ,still there were  people who took admission in both institutes,..

 I got admission in DTU ENE branch ,my AIEEE AIR 12518 DEL GEN ,
 My first preference is AE(Automotive Engg),
 AE branch fourth round cutoff -10095 a difference of 2423.
 Three more rounds to go,
 I need that stream AE.

 What are the chances in the further rounds??

----------


## osank

> @osank 
> One thing bothers,
>  NSIT Comp Sci cutoff 2989 ,DTU comp  sci cut off 3169 ,
>  Previous year also there was the same issue people prefer generally  NSIT comp sci over DTU comp sci,that is the reason why last year DTU  comp sci DEL Gen crossed over 7000 , also logic says that the state  ranks are same ,people apply to different institutes,Ultimately they  will be attending only one institute ..
>  Is there a possibility of  further drop ?? also when I was @ DTU for admission ,still there were  people who took admission in both institutes,..
> 
>  I got admission in DTU ENE branch ,my AIEEE AIR 12518 DEL GEN ,
>  My first preference is AE(Automotive Engg),
>  AE branch fourth round cutoff -10095 a difference of 2423.
> ...


AE last year closed at approx. AIR-16000 last year after seventh round.......................So, buddy your chances are great at such a great rank of 12518, just be positive and wait for further rounds

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky199489

now cs in dtu has gone to 4200 in round 5..hey admin,now any chance of getting cse at 5510 even in december...
one more thing..will there be any cancellations now,as aieee final round declared and dtu's last date for document submission is also over...so what fall can we expect till spot

----------


## Rish99

What are we supposed to do about the anti ragging affidavit? Are we supposed to make the affidavit and get it signed by an oath commissioner ourselves? Or do we just need to fill the form and submit it to college?
Please tell about both NSIT and DTU.

----------


## 2coolbob

Do anyone know how to get duplicate score card. I mean where to deposite money n send the letter. I have to know the procedure Pls help.

----------


## cool.taniya

Just see the ccb website for details.

----------

